# Bike computer



## o3jeff (Apr 23, 2010)

After talking last night about the accuracy of the gps due to waypoints getting straightened out when you up load the track, etc.I was thinking of picking one up.

Any recommendation? I


----------



## Marc (Apr 23, 2010)

You want just a regular ol cyclometer?

I use the Cateye Strada wired with cadence.  $30

Thinking about getting a Power Tap hub for the road bike a some point, but probably not til next year.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 23, 2010)

Not quite sure what I am looking for just yet. I guess first off is wireless vs wired, it will be going on a mtb. Do the wireless ones go thru a lot of batteries?

I guess basic functions, miles, avg speed. While the altimeter function is nice, it appears the prices jump with that feature and then it looks like you will also get a heart rate monitor(which I would hate to see those readings)


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 23, 2010)

i use the polar cs100 on my road, uploads to the polar softare....great product....once you learn how to read the HR you can really start to learn how what you eat/drink will affect your workouts...totally different readings when i've had a few beers or salty chinese the night before.....helps to dial in your diet/cal intake and effectiveness of your workouts....


----------



## severine (Apr 23, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Not quite sure what I am looking for just yet. I guess first off is wireless vs wired, it will be going on a mtb. Do the wireless ones go thru a lot of batteries?
> 
> I guess basic functions, miles, avg speed. While the altimeter function is nice, it appears the prices jump with that feature and then it looks like you will also get a heart rate monitor(which I would hate to see those readings)


Why are you afraid to see your heart rate readings? It's a pretty good thing to keep an eye on.

I recently bought the Garmin Forerunner 305, which is a wrist GPS and heart rate monitor. I was thinking of adding the speed/cadence bike sensor for more accuracy. Seeing as you already have a GPS, though, this probably isn't the direction you were thinking...


----------



## Talisman (Apr 25, 2010)

For a MTB I recommend a wireless Cateye.  I have had both and wireless is the way to go at ~$30 bucks.  Batteries last a couple of years and the Cateye is more rugged in the wireless configuration.  The time, distance, distance, avg speed, max speed and currentspeed are accurate if you program the correct tire dimensions.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 25, 2010)

I trashed a Planet Bike one.  I wouldn't get one of them again.  The one I have now is from Sigma Sport and is pretty rugged.  I got mine at REI for pretty cheap.  In fact they have one on clearance right now


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 25, 2010)

Put a $30 Cateye wired unit on the bike today. Regardless, curious to see the difference between this unit and the GPS............


----------



## Marc (Apr 25, 2010)

I've never had a durability problem using wired computers on mtb or road bikes, and I actually prefer wired because you never have to mess around with signal acquisition or interference, and despite the fact the wireless' batteries last a long time, it still sucks for one to die mid ride.  Yes, a wired still has a battery, but that's fewer than the wireless and it lasts a lot longer.


----------



## marcski (Apr 25, 2010)

You need to decide if you want GPS based or not. Big difference in price.  

On my roadbike I have a Cateye...I think it was about $45. It is wired and has a wheel and crank pickup for cadence as well as all of the speed/distance functions.  

I then have a Suunto heart rate monitor watch, which I strap to the bars.  It has a barometric based altimeter...which from what I can determine is pretty accurate..Good enough for me.  This was the cheapest way to go that I found that provided all of the above.  At this point, If I were to do it again, I'd probably invest in a Garmin 705...does all of the above and more and is GPS based etc.

I don't use anything on my mountain bike. Every once in a while, I'll use my heart rate monitor...but I have no need for those things on a Mountain bike.  Plus it would end up just breaking on a mountain bike. I think if you have a need for miles, distance etc on a mountain bike, just through a GPS in your camelback.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 26, 2010)

Being impatient I grabbed one Friday while I was out running errands at work. Picked up a basic $30 Specialized(wired).

Tested it out Saturday and the data(miles and avg. mph) were identical to my gps the couple times I checked it during my ride. It's also nice to have the info right in front of you during the ride without have to stop and dig out the gps.

I went with the wired one because looking at a bunch of different reviews on mtbr and Amazon, there were always some complaints about the wireless no matter what brand they were. The higher end ones($100+) not so much.


----------

